# coming out



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

At 19 if you still got the "Horse" bug likely aren't going to outgrow it:lol: As for your gender ...don't know what that has to do with it :?


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

being a guy does not mean you can't like horses, I always wanted to learn but was unable to until my 20's due to time/money lack of options, and I am the horsey person in my family, NOT my wife:wink:


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Trust me, being a guy who likes horses makes you much more appealing to women.  And if that doesn't appeal, well, horses are just the best creatures on the planet. How could you not love them?


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Many of the top people in the horse industry are men. Horses are for EVERYONE. They have a way of humbling both genders and giving us equal footing


----------



## unusual (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah I'm going to work up the courage to visit the equestrian centre near me some time this week, I aim to do a stable management course first but it would be amazing to ride one day


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Here's another voice telling you that gender has nothing to do with it. The sooner you dive in, the more rewarding you'll find this way of life to be.


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah, the gender thing isn't a problem.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

Dom Schramm, Boyd Martin, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

wishing you the very best, regardless of gender or anything related to that. we are so much more than just "male" or "female".


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> Here's another voice telling you that gender has nothing to do with it. The sooner you dive in, the more rewarding you'll find this way of life to be.


And another voice for you, too, from a 60 year old guy with 5 horses


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Most of the people I deal with in horses are guys... Get out there and do what will make you happy, sod everybody else.


----------

